# Need help thinking of name!!!



## xn0rthernlights (Nov 1, 2012)

I just got a 9 week old blue nose fawn/blue/white pitbull puppy. My girlfriend and I are having a hard time thinking of a name for him. We want something very tough and cool that suites him. He's playful, friendly, and a troublemaker.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i always like Broadie. but if u like cars the options are endless....lol Bentley, Ducati, Royce or more common cars tacoma, tundra, tahoe, dakota, ranger, titan... too many options. just think of something and then google search or use a thesaurus... u'd be amazed what u come up with. not a dog, but a toon i play on WoW (dont clown) i got him name from Phobias, god of fear, and made Fobeck my warrior. names come from good places. 

when i adopted Odin his name was Eddie. google searched eddie>eddy>odo>odin and then threw in the Monsoon cuz its cool and hes the color of a storm cloud. Odin Monsoon!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute pup, I can't help with the name I have a hard enough time when I have to name mine. I try and play off the parents names if I can , do you know her parents names? And for her color it is alot easier to refer to her as blue fawn or blue fawn and white lol. Just thought I would let you know instead of writting out blue nose fawn and white.


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

First thing wen i see him is.... Rambo!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sauce Piquan: cajun for Spicy Sauce..
Andouille: cajun for spicy sausage..



Cajun Dictionary

^^ Cajun Dictionary

Seminole Indians and the Seminole Indian Languages

^^ Seminole language word reference.

Best of wishes~

Good lookin up:


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't have any names off the top of my head but I always like to think of movies I enjoy and than a characters name in that movie. (Hence why my dog is named Wallie, from Disneys Wal-E) You can find lots of characters that remind you of your dog, so that'd be my suggestion


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

I like the name Rowdy


----------



## Cheytmo (Nov 10, 2012)

I am Native American and named mine "Cheveyo". In Hopi, it means Warrior. I like 
Odin's idea of "Titan". Thats pretty tough sounding! 

Some more Native names and meanings.... Hinto (blue), Dyami (eagle), Chayton (eagle), Honovi (strong), Kitchi (brave), Maska (strong), Ohanko (reckless), Paytah (fire), Tocho (mountain lion), Viho (chief), Yahto (blue).

Just a few I could think of off the top of my head....then again, don't know what you're looking for!


----------



## Cheytmo (Nov 10, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> Sauce Piquan: cajun for Spicy Sauce..
> Andouille: cajun for spicy sausage..
> 
> 
> ...


The Cajun names just make me hungry! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChaChi (Nov 24, 2012)

Here are some names I like,

Duke
Ali
Bruno
Hero
Rhino
Raider
Sumo
Zeus
Thor


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Awe he is too cute. What sort of hobbies do you have? Try to name him after something along those lines. Or if you have favorite holiday to name him after? All our cats are named after Halloween because we both love it.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

He looks like a Fonzie lol from Happy Days

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

tank
stripe
mask

I am not very inventive with names. I hardly call my boy his real name, Gargamel. He responds to Mel, stink butt, ham bone, piggy and when he is bad (NOT very often) he runs away when I say PUNK ASS!!!! lol

Good luck!


----------

